# Video Clips Won't Play



## Aussie Shel (Dec 26, 2007)

Video wont play

Am having huge problems with my XP Pro system inability to play video clips (Effected files are WMV, AVI, so far, in media players such as WMP Classic  nor 9-10 even version11, WinAmp, GOM, Real Player & QuickTime.

Only FLV Player V1.3 plays FLV fine, audio files are o.k.

Symptoms are open opening file, player says, connecting. 
Screen suddenly refreshes and desktop icons slowly reappear as system suddenly runs at a crawl, player then will refuse to function and will not close  as like system is frozen.

Reboot via task manager is only way to reset system.

Have rolled back WMP versions & reinstalled it as well as trying other players without any luck and same events.

Shel


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

can VLC play them? you may want to check for codecs using various programs, eg. VideoInspector or Gspot


----------



## hairybusdriver (Mar 13, 2008)

what program are using to play them,
Try using Media Player Classic, it has a very wide compatibility range and is easy on your resources, unlike windows media player.
you can get it here
http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=4251&s=134
I


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

i would say VLC would have a much better capability of playing files, it can even play some broken files... heres a link i forgot to add last time http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Aussie Shel (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input.

VLC did install and my mainly wmv files woulden't play, bit of distored audio but no picture and same CPU slow down-freeze - had to quit via task manager again.

Ran Video Inspector that indicated my wmv files I checked were using an unknown codex and the testing section refused to load (Stalled) with again CPU slow down.

Gspot app didn't really offer much (*or I can't understand it?).

I'm starting to think the problem maybe is in XP, although I don't really want to reformat if I can help it.

Any other ideas???

Thanks

Shel


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you installed any codec packs? If you have, try uninstalling (though many don't uninstall very well). And you might also try removing some of your players. Many install their own (junk) codecs that take precedence over the previous ones. GOM installs quite a few.

Try analyzing your present codecs and disabling any that are new or unneeded.

CodecInstaller
GSpot (A pretty good program that is not very intuitive. You need to look around and right-click to find all it has to offer.)
DP MediaInfo
VideoInspector
Sherlock

You could also try installing default MS codecs.

How To Install The Default Codecs In Windows XP


----------

